# Any One Here Get This One Off Roy?



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I wish, I had saw it in time

























Mike


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Very nice, but it wasn't me either.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nor me, I saw it, went and made a cuppa, decided to go for it, hit refresh and it had sold!


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Not me either. I already ahve 2 of these (1 Valjoux 7730 and one 7733), although neither are in such great condition.

cheers

Dave


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That was a great example, again another bargin from our host









BTW I wonder who the lucky new owner is


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I just aquired another one in even better shape. It will be on the next update, sorry I cannot sell it until it goes on the site as too may people wanted the last one.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> I just aquired another one in even better shape. It will be on the next update, sorry I cannot sell it until it goes on the site as too may people wanted the last one.



















To late again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

MIKE said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > I just aquired another one in even better shape. It will be on the next update, sorry I cannot sell it until it goes on the site as too may people wanted the last one.
> ...


Somebody out there is very lucky


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

you should put the 3rd through 6th up for bid with a minimum start point!! or run a raffle pick a number lol


----------

